# Hops Guide



## mattcarty (17/2/09)

hey

is there a guide similar to the yeast article on this site that suggests different uses for hops.

ie hmmm a coopers real ale can i might try such and such hops with that etc. a rough guide as to what flavours would go well with different types of beer would be a good start for me to experiment with variations to kits and bits.

a link or a book suggestion much appreciated.

cheers
carty


----------



## brendo (17/2/09)

Palmer's online version of how to brew has some brief descriptions of hops and their uses

http://www.howtobrew.com/section1/chapter5-3.html

Craftbrewer also has some great descriptions of the hops they sell as well, useful resource.

Brendo


----------



## cubbie (17/2/09)

Can also have a look at http://www.brewrats.org/hops.cfm


----------



## brettprevans (17/2/09)

View attachment Hops_Characteristics.doc

View attachment Hops___how_to_use_them.doc

you mean like this?

Edit: heres a hop calc info poached from G&G

View attachment Calculating_Hop_Quantities.doc


----------



## mattcarty (17/2/09)

sweet, sweet mama!

thanks guys thats awesome

cheers
carty


----------



## raven19 (17/2/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> View attachment 24772
> 
> View attachment 24771
> 
> ...



Outstanding reference document! Nice work CM2. Cheers!

That is going straight to the pool room


----------



## brettprevans (17/2/09)

im fairly sure i poached the info if not the actual docs from somewhere else on AHB or another website. so i cant take credit for them. hmm on second thoughts ok ill take the credit.

Edit: I have a print out of all my brewing info in my office (aka the dunny)


----------

